
Mozilla Starts Petition to Oppose the Earn IT Act - Fjolsvith
https://darkrebel.net/mozilla-starts-petition-to-oppose-the-earn-it-act
======
SubiculumCode
It seems to me that being constantly on guard for these incursions is a losing
strategy: We will eventually lose, maybe as soon as the next emergency omnibus
package gets passed in response to a crisis...it might be a better strategy to
push for new legislation that explicitly enshrines these rights to encryption,
privacy, so forth, into law as an extension of the 4th amendment.

------
typenil
The current reminder that hating the 4th amendment is bipartisan.

~~~
ci5er
How so? We all hate to be secure in our persons? Or are you looking at other
clauses of that very brief paragraph?

~~~
SubiculumCode
These kind of laws seem to get bipartisan support from lawmakers, has been my
experience.

~~~
ci5er
Oh. Yeah - that makes sense.

~~~
SubiculumCode
As to why they do, that is an interesting question.

------
post_below
It's unfortunate that the terrifying implications of the Earn It act don't
translate well outside of tech circles.

It's of course worthy of much more coverage than it's getting, cheers to
Mozilla for furthering the conversation.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23703367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23703367)

